# changer/contourner son IP



## Goli (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Voilà, je voudrais changer ou contourner mon adresse IP pour pouvoir regarder une chaîne suisse qui m'intéresse sur Zattoo !!!!!
yes, but comment ??
ps. Bien sûr je suis en adsl, donc un modem routeur  & un FAI qui va avec !!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2008)

bonjour 
déjà traité et pas qu'une fois

le principe trouver un proxy vraiment anonymisant qui fasse passer ton ordi comme semblant se logguer à Zattoo  avec une IP du pays dont tu veux voir les programmes zattoo


----------



## Goli (4 Mai 2008)

merci pascalformac
j'ai trouvé un ou deux proxy libres, mais franchement ça vaut pas la peine; trop lent !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Goli a dit:


> merci pascalformac
> j'ai trouvé un ou deux proxy libres, mais franchement ça vaut pas la peine; trop lent !!!



essaye Hotspot Shield.

edit: Tor...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

i y a des milliers de proxies
varier les sites où tu les prends
d'autant que la "qualité" de débit  ca change tout le temps , d'une heure à l'autre

certains bons sites listent
-par pays
par statut ( vrai anonyme ou pas)
-qualité

le point anonymisant est ambigu
l'essentiel n'étant pas qu'il soit super anonymisant , mais que zattoo soit berné

par alleurs si tu veux pas t'embêter ave des modifs sur ta session usuelle
passe par un compte utilisateur OSX dédié !


----------



## Goli (4 Mai 2008)

merci very much, les gars  
pars en week-end, reviens & suis vos conseils !!!
pascalformac, utilisateur OSX dédié, ça vaut dire un second compte ? ou c'est encore quelque chose de plus efficace ???


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2008)

c'est ca , un second compte

en plus normalement tu devrais déjà avoir crée un 2 e compte 
TRES utile pour
-tester des applis et manip en cas de soucis et réparations
-tester des applis sans risquer des interferences avec sa session
-stocker des trucs loin de sa session et des regards qui passent sur la session usuelle


----------



## juve17 (11 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> essaye Hotspot Shield.
> 
> edit: Tor...



J'ai essayé HOTSPOTSHIELD mais ça renvoie une ip états-unienne donc pour zattoo c'est rapé.

Quant à TOR, pas essayé eu égard à la complexité.

Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une soluce qui fonctionne ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

juve17 a dit:


> J'ai essayé HOTSPOTSHIELD mais ça renvoie une ip états-unienne donc pour zattoo c'est rapé.
> 
> Quant à TOR, pas essayé eu égard à la complexité.
> 
> ...




il y a NetShade 3.0... 
(il n'est pas compatible avec Firefox, seulement avec Safari.)


----------



## juve17 (11 Juin 2008)

SAfari est une chose mais Zattoo en est une autre. Je viens quand même d'essayer avec un proxy allemand qui fonctionne mais Zatto ne se laisse pas berner. En testant le proxy allemand en question j'ai ceci dans Safari :

Your Connection Information 

What's this?	Your IP:	217.172.33.45
What's this?	Your Hostname:	reverse.lightup.net
What's this?	Proxy Type:	1.1 server1.ppkc.de:3128 (squid/2.6.STABLE5)
What's this?	Forwarded For:	XX.XXX.XXX.XXX (ceci étant mon IP)

Le forwarded for doit être vu par zattoo et donc pas d'autres chaînes que celles diffusées en France...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2008)

anonymizer


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> anonymizer



Je ne vois pas de version Mac? 
A+


----------



## juve17 (12 Juin 2008)

Non y'a pas de version mac. De plus c'est pour surfer de façon anonyme alors que là ce n'est pas le cas !

Nous demandons à être vus comme SUISSES (pas comme les footballeurs ;-) par Zattoo.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

Pas gagné tout ça ! Devenir suisse pour regarder la télé..... autant s'acheter une télé


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

Je ferme ce sujet.

Vous comprendrez que discutez sur un forum public de la manière de contourner une protection mis en place par un groupe de TV ou autre n'est pas possible.


----------

